# Vaccine Trial Stopped Due to Severe Reaction



## win231 (Sep 8, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/astrazeneca-pauses-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-225952768.html


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/astrazeneca-pauses-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-225952768.html


I noticed they didn't say what the reaction was either.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I noticed they didn't say what the reaction was either.


Several articles mentioned "Serious Illness."  You can bet it was - if not death.
Since the idea is to get people to have the vaccine, they can be expected to downplay anything negative.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)

Since I'm allergic to so much stuff I doubt I'll be able to take it. From what our governor is saying it isn't sounding like they're planning to try to force people to take it. I don't see how they could legally. Back when they forced those polio vaccinations on folks weren't there people who couldn't take them? Do you know?


----------



## Tommy (Sep 9, 2020)

An article in today's Telegraph (London) said it was a case of transverse myolitis (an inflammation of both sides of one section of the spinal cord).  It seems to be a rather uncommon ailment.   It's _believed_ that it may be associated with certain viral infections.  Astro Zeneca says they're trying to determine whether it was caused by the vaccine or was unrelated.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *Back when they forced those polio vaccinations on folks...*


I don't recall polio being forced on people. Children were required to show proof of vaccination before starting school. The military probably also required it.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

Tommy said:


> An article in today's Telegraph (London) said it was a case of transverse myolitis (an inflammation of both sides of one section of the spinal cord).  It seems to be a rather uncommon ailment.   It's _believed_ that it may be associated with certain viral infections.  Astro Zeneca says they're trying to determine whether it was caused by the vaccine or was unrelated.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Back when they forced those polio vaccinations on folks weren't there people who couldn't take them? Do you know?


Yes! There are some serious side effects for those with allergies. It’s a small Percentage but some allergic reactions can be fatal .
This includes ALL vaccines.
https://www.healthline.com/health/polio-vaccine-side-effects


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks girls.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 9, 2020)

Some of these drugs have serious side effects....even after extensive periods of trials/testing.  I can just imagine what kind of hidden and unknown side effects any hasty CV vaccines will have.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the update.


Since I never heard of Transverse Myelitis, I looked it up.
"Common neurological deficits resulting from transverse myelitis include severe weakness, spasticity, or paralysis; incontinence, and chronic pain. In some cases these may be permanent."  Recovery can take two years."

Well, I prefer a virus, thank you....


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Since I never heard of Transverse Myelitis, I looked it up.
> "Common neurological deficits resulting from transverse myelitis include severe weakness, spasticity, or paralysis; incontinence, and chronic pain. In some cases these may be permanent."  Recovery can take two years."
> 
> Well, I prefer a virus, thank you....


Yeah, I'm not signing up for transverse myelitis either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2020)

Halts in vaccine developments are not uncommon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yeah, I'm not signing up for transverse myelitis either.


Add me to the list of those who aren't interested, too, please, Star.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 9, 2020)

That's what happens when you rush trials.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe it's one of these trials in disguise:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_Syphilis_Study

https://www.cdc.gov/tuskegee/timeline.htm


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 9, 2020)

There are dozens of trials. This is one incident. It almost sounds as if some of y'all don't want a vaccine. Yet. I wonder why?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 9, 2020)

I guess that's why they test.

When the testing started I read that they were enrolling 30,000 people in the test and so far we have one serious reaction reported.

I believe that it's important to understand what is happening with the individual and if it's connected to the vaccine but I don't see cause for alarm at this point unless you happen to be that one person.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2020)

This is what clinical trials are for - this is how it works.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> There are dozens of trials. This is one incident. It almost sounds as if some of y'all don't want a vaccine. Yet. I wonder why?


The key words are not "Don't want."
They are "Don't trust."


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> There are dozens of trials. This is one incident. It almost sounds as if some of y'all don't want a vaccine. Yet. I wonder why?


It's not a matter of don't want. It's a matter of wanting what's safe. I think too many people are gonna be putting too much hope into a vaccine that may not be as effective as they're hoping for.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

This evening, they reported that the vaccine trial was stopped due to the participant's "Neurological Issue."


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't recall polio being forced on people. Children were required to show proof of vaccination before starting school. The military probably also required it.



I don't remember anything like that, either.  As you say, children had to have it to go to school (or a waiver for having a medical reason not to get it), which in my opinion was a good thing.  Polio is an awful thing, and most folks lined up gratefully to get the vaccine, our family included.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> *The key words are not "Don't want."
> They are "Don't trust.*"


Exactly.  Somewhere around 25% - 33% of Americans are on the record as not trusting a vaccine until the test subjects have had it marinating in their bodies for more than a couple of months. 

A brand new illness - the effects of which still aren't fully understood.
A brand new type of vaccine (no other corona virus vaccines exist), rushed through at an unprecedented pace. 
Extraordinary amounts money to be made by big pharma (whose reputation for safety over profits has gone in the dumper over the past 30 years). Political agendas aplenty. 

Gee, what could possibly go wrong? 

I will await data that's been subject to peer review.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

@win231 Here's a quote from Wiki about the Tuskegee study..."The *Tuskegee Syphilis Study*, also known as the *Tuskegee Syphilis Experiment*, *Tuskegee Study of Untreated Syphilis in the African American Male*, *U.S. Public Health Service Syphilis Study at Tuskegee*, or *Tuskeegee Experiment*, was a clinical study conducted between 1932 and 1972 by the United States Public Health Service.[1][2] The purpose of this study was to observe the natural history of untreated syphilis; *the African-American men in the study were only told they were receiving free health care from the Federal government of the United States.[3" *
I bolded the last sentence. Ergo why a lot of Black people are not trying to get that vaccine. Of course, as evidenced here, Black folks are not the only ones who don't trust. A rushed vaccine to satisfy someone who doesn't have a medical degree and is not a scientist _at all_...*no good*. Shots in the dark about what can work and what won't....*no good*. Being a guinea pig....*no good*.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @win231 Here's a quote from Wiki about the Tuskegee study..."The *Tuskegee Syphilis Study*, also known as the *Tuskegee Syphilis Experiment*, *Tuskegee Study of Untreated Syphilis in the African American Male*, *U.S. Public Health Service Syphilis Study at Tuskegee*, or *Tuskeegee Experiment*, was a clinical study conducted between 1932 and 1972 by the United States Public Health Service.[1][2] The purpose of this study was to observe the natural history of untreated syphilis; *the African-American men in the study were only told they were receiving free health care from the Federal government of the United States.[3" *
> I bolded the last sentence. Ergo why a lot of Black people are not trying to get that vaccine. Of course, as evidenced here, Black folks are not the only ones who don't trust. A rushed vaccine to satisfy someone who doesn't have a medical degree and is not a scientist _at all_...*no good*. Shots in the dark about what can work and what won't....*no good*. Being a guinea pig....*no good*.



True story. I remember watching this and being sad and outraged at the injustice and total lack of care for another human being considered expendable due to their race.  

Miss Evers' Boys

*Miss Evers' Boys* is a 1997 American made-for-television war drama film starring Alfre Woodard and Laurence Fishburne, based on the true story of the decades-long Tuskegee experiment. It was directed by Joseph Sargent and adapted from the 1992 stage play written by David Feldshuh.


----------

